# Funny sayings.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks to Aimee's posts about what her daughter said I got to remebering somethings my son has said over the yrs. The best one was when we moved out here to the country. He was 4yrs old. We were out on the deck watching the night sky I was pointing out constellations to him when he pointed excited and said " Look mama that star is leaving!" It was a satellite...:hammer: " Yep son that star is so out of here." Had to explain to him about satellites. I had a good chuckle about it.

So what funny saying sticks with you?


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

My daughter use to say Hop-a-dog, (hotdog), pop-a-sickle (popsickle) and Pop-a-corn...

She was 2 I think...it was cute. I can't think of any thing else right now though....


----------



## Runthru (Sep 22, 2010)

When doing a task with a tool, and not succeeding my grandfaher would always tell me "don't ask it tell it!!"


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My favorite is when 3 year old Sadie asked her mom (one of my bff's) do grown-ups die if they don't get their coffee? Apparently we like our coffee a little too much and NEED it soooo bad the poor girl was worried when we didn't have time to go to Dunks to grab it. We were really bummed about it, lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thats cute. I feel like te walking dead if I don't have my coffee .


----------

